# bees on dirt



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

They are after minerals.I keep a little mineral salt around my colonies.It helps keep the grass down and gives them a source of minerals.Some old beekeepers put mineral salt in bottle caps inside the hive as in slide then in through the entrance..


----------



## martin2112 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you. Especially like keeping the grass down part.


----------

